

3 Elements of a Killer Pitch - startupstella
http://www.entrepreneursunpluggd.com/blog/learn-from-excelerate-demo-day-3-ways-to-make-a-killer-pitch

======
alexro
Not to take away anything from the presenters, but ...

Isn't "Hook - Appealing imagery - Polished, theatrical presentations" how the
bubbles get inflated?

~~~
brlewis
It can be. Nothing prevents these techniques from being used to pitch products
without lasting value.

On the flip side, not using these techniques is a way to keep products with
lasting value from ever taking off.

~~~
startupstella
I dont think that is an essential "bubble" element. What was interesting to me
about these presentations was how innovative, fresh, and simple they were. It
was like they didn't care to stick to paradigms expected by investors in the
audience...hockey stick graphs etc.

------
swatthatfly
Anybody has links to these presentations? It would be interesting to watch,
otherwise we're just commenting about something somebody has seen.

~~~
startupstella
Unfortunately, they haven't made the talks public just yet. Maybe soon? Check
out the exceleratelabs.com site to see when they are up.

